# Crested gecko feeding ledges



## Toxicangel (Jul 20, 2012)

Can anybody help? I have been trying to get hold of the Magnatural gecko feeding ledges here in the UK but it seems all supplies are exhausted and it's too expensive to have them shipped in from abroad. Does anyone know of a similar product that is available?


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Why not try a zoo med arboreal lagoon? It's a woven plastic mesh hammock (held with 4 suction cups) with a removable plastic food bowl insert. 

Some pictures of one in my set-up:


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

I believe that Pangea carry this product or a very similar one!


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

*Good idea*

Good idea, we stock that product: Arboreal Lagoon


----------



## Job4acowboy (Jul 12, 2012)

Toxicangel said:


> Can anybody help? I have been trying to get hold of the Magnatural gecko feeding ledges here in the UK but it seems all supplies are exhausted and it's too expensive to have them shipped in from abroad. Does anyone know of a similar product that is available?


Make your own, its well easy. I used polystyrene, strong magnets, grout, waterbased paint and clear water based varnish.

First you stick together multiple layers of poly, I used silicone sealant. Then you carve it ( I use milk bottle tops as feeding bowls and cut of grooves for them to sit into), cut holes for the magnets, then add about 3 layers of grout, then paint it so it looks natural, then 3 layers of varnish.

Here's the link to the vid that inspired me to do it...

How to make crested gecko magnetic ledge part 1 - YouTube

Hope this helps


----------



## Toxicangel (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys


----------

